# Gaelic Football starting in Johannesburg/Pretoria



## pcarpo (Aug 7, 2010)

To all want-to-be Gaelic Footballers - men, women and children!

We are starting a Gaelic Football Club here in Johannesburg and call on anyone with an interest to come down and join us. 

We plan to train on Sunday afternoons in the Fourways area, and details will be given once this is confirmed. 

If you are interested please respond here and we can get you on board.

Great!
Paul


----------



## Conor Fitz (Aug 25, 2010)

pcarpo said:


> To all want-to-be Gaelic Footballers - men, women and children!
> 
> We are starting a Gaelic Football Club here in Johannesburg and call on anyone with an interest to come down and join us.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'd love to be involved in a Gaelic team; I'm from Donegal in Ireland, just arrived in Joburg, living in Parkview. Have you found many people who play locally?


----------



## Conor Fitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Deadly *

O, and do you know any hurlers by any chance?


----------



## pcarpo (Aug 7, 2010)

Conor Fitz said:


> O, and do you know any hurlers by any chance?


Conor, contact us on 0832663265 or email gaelicsa-at-hotmaildotcom


----------



## daj (Sep 27, 2010)

when doe the season start??


----------



## pcarpo (Aug 7, 2010)

Started already. For easier communication please email: gaelicsa-at-hotmaildotcom


----------



## Oliverg (Jan 28, 2011)

*Gaelic football / hurling in Johannesburg*

Hey there,I've just moved to Johannesburg and am wondering if the GAA club is still going in Jo'burg. I'm living in Bryanston and would like to join if its still going.

Let me know(SNIP)

Regards,
Oliver




pcarpo said:


> To all want-to-be Gaelic Footballers - men, women and children!
> 
> We are starting a Gaelic Football Club here in Johannesburg and call on anyone with an interest to come down and join us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

If a bunch of "Tsotsi's" go past a hurling game,they will mistake it for a Tribal stick fight and be stunned at the ferocity!!


----------

